#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Bullet M2 + Tplink Omni 12dbi

## iPaulocesar

*Pessoal boa tarde, fiz essa compra Bullet + Omni 12 dbi.
Esta tudo certo funcionando perfeitamente, mais eu tenho uma duvida com relação ao ganho da antena nas configurações do equipamento.



Em Ganho de Antena eu deveria Colocar os 12dbi ?
E na opção Output Power: me sobraria 8 dbm, esta correta essa configuração?

Ou eu deveria deixar os 20dbm em Output Power?.


Esse Bullet em Questão recebe link de um Ponto a Ponto.
O bullet estaria na opção de* Access Point, em modo Ponte.

----------


## iPaulocesar

No que interfere mudar ganho de antena ou força de saída ?

----------


## PabloDelfino

Não Coloque nada no Ganho da antena
EM OutPut Power vc bota 20 dbm para iniciar os testes, e conforme for precisando de mais alcance vá aumentando até 23 dbm por ai, não aumente mais que isso pois vai causar muita interferência no seu próprio sinal.
Você vai notar que conforme vai aumentando a potencia de saída "OutPut Power" os data rates vão começar a oscilar e diminuir.
Tente sempre usar o minimo de potencia possível com Omni, pois é dor de cabeça na certa.

Outra coisa, tente sempre canais mais altos em 2.4 para fugir da interferência , principalmente com Omni.
Aqui tenho apenas duas Omnis e estou usando no canal 13, ta rodando perfeito.

----------


## DaniloAruaruNet

> *Pessoal boa tarde, fiz essa compra Bullet + Omni 12 dbi.
> Esta tudo certo funcionando perfeitamente, mais eu tenho uma duvida com relação ao ganho da antena nas configurações do equipamento.
> 
> 
> 
> Em Ganho de Antena eu deveria Colocar os 12dbi ?
> E na opção Output Power: me sobraria 8 dbm, esta correta essa configuração?
> 
> Ou eu deveria deixar os 20dbm em Output Power?.
> ...

----------


## iPaulocesar

> 


Obrigado amigo..
Porque Argentina ?

----------


## PabloDelfino

> 


Output power deixa ok? 27 dbm? com Omni? e ainda por cima em 40MHz? Desculpe mas você sabe realmente do que esta falando?

Acredito que não!

Faça oque falei lá em cima amigo @*iPaulocesar* e você terá qualidade em sua rede.

Precisando de alguma coisa e só chamar.
Abraços.

----------


## iPaulocesar

Obrigado, vou fazer os teste e obtendo resultados, retornarei..

Minha "antena" telescópio está com 20m de altura e o Sinal está indo bem longe acessível pelo celular ( uns 400m com 800k de velocidade " pra recepção no celular, acredito que está ótimo" ) " sem visada total ".

Configuração atual

Ganho de antena: 0
Saída de energia: 20
Canal automático
40ghz.

A dúvida era se tinha alguma diferença na questão ganho d antena está em 0 ou não.

A outra dúvida que surgiu foi: porque Argentina ?

----------


## PabloDelfino

> Obrigado, vou fazer os teste e obtendo resultados, retornarei..
> 
> Minha "antena" telescópio está com 20m de altura e o Sinal está indo bem longe acessível pelo celular ( uns 400m com 800k de velocidade " pra recepção no celular, acredito que está ótimo" ) " sem visada total ".
> 
> Configuração atual
> 
> Ganho de antena: 0
> Saída de energia: 20
> Canal automático
> ...


Argentina como disse o amigo, é apenas a localidade conforme suas leis de transmissão, deixe em Brasil mesmo, ou se for para mudar coloque em Compliance test
A questão do ganho em Antena, serve para o SO Calcular a saída de potencia conforme o ganho da antena, não vai influenciar em nada se deixar em 0.

Sempre tenha em mente que:
Potencia de sinal não significa Qualidade!

De uma pesquisada aqui no fórum mesmo, ou no Google , e encontrara bastante material a respeito.

----------


## DaniloAruaruNet

não gosto de mim mete nesse post faz que vc quiser amigo boa sorte 40 mhz não e omine sim bullet , se for 2.4 logico q 20h se for 5.8 coloca 40 amigo vlw

----------


## DaniloAruaruNet

> obrigado, vou fazer os teste e obtendo resultados, retornarei..
> 
> Minha "antena" telescópio está com 20m de altura e o sinal está indo bem longe acessível pelo celular ( uns 400m com 800k de velocidade " pra recepção no celular, acredito que está ótimo" ) " sem visada total ".
> 
> Configuração atual
> 
> ganho de antena: 0
> saída de energia: 20
> canal automático
> ...


uso todos meus equipamentos en argentina amigo e um preferencia minha vc escolhe que quiser

----------


## iPaulocesar

> uso todos meus equipamentos en argentina amigo e um preferencia minha vc escolhe que quiser


Ata, entendi.. achei que tinha alguma melhora ou algo do tipo..

Obrigado.

----------


## iPaulocesar

> não gosto de mim mete nesse post faz que vc quiser amigo boa sorte 40 mhz não e omine sim bullet , se for 2.4 logico q 20h se for 5.8 coloca 40 amigo vlw


Eu vou usas informações pra realizar os testes..
Obrigado por responder.

Eu não tenho conhecimento algum quando o assunto é potencia.

Ainda estou começando..

Abraço.

----------


## DjeiBoy

Difícil ter qualidade com omni

----------


## gandhi

Na verdade a questão de país, muda em questão da faixa de frequência, como por exemplo uso aqui autrália, abre uma range um pouco maior para se livrar de interferências, mas sempre usando as faixas permitidas.

----------


## iPaulocesar

> Difícil ter qualidade com omni


Eu percebi isso, quando o dinheiro aumentar vou investir em setoriais.



> Na verdade a questão de país, muda em questão da faixa de frequência, como por exemplo uso aqui autrália, abre uma range um pouco maior para se livrar de interferências, mas sempre usando as faixas permitidas.


Isso pode ser útil, aja em vista que existem muitas conexões 2.4ghz ao meu redor.

----------


## DaniloAruaruNet

use 5.8 amigo melhor pra vc

----------


## iPaulocesar

5 meses de funcionamento e eu pude perceber que o bullet M2hp não consegue atender a demanda solicitada. " No meu caso"

São 10 clientes com planos de 3 megas, e todos os dias eu recebi ligação que a navegação esta lenta.

Meu link e se 120 mega e eu realmente não consigo entender onde pode está acontecendo o erro.

----------


## iPaulocesar

> use 5.8 amigo melhor pra vc


Estou pensando em mudar esse mes.


Todos os meus clientes estão em um raio de 1 a 2km

----------


## filipedonato

Pra planos de 3 megas eu colocaria as configurações:

MODO - Somente N pois já foi visto no fórum que em modo misto fica pior.

Canal em 20Mhz pois é uma velocidade baixa que está oferecendo e também é menos suscetível a interferência.

Frequência do canal vc sabe, escolhe a mais limpa.

MAX TX RATE - MCS1 ou MCS2 pois para 3 megas creio que seja suficiente essas taxas. Além do que quanto mais aumenta o MCS mais sensibilidade você PERDE.

----------


## iPaulocesar

> Pra planos de 3 megas eu colocaria as configurações:
> 
> *MODO - Somente N pois já foi visto no fórum que em modo misto fica pior.*
> 
> Canal em 20Mhz pois é uma velocidade baixa que está oferecendo e também é menos suscetível a interferência.
> 
> Frequência do canal vc sabe, escolhe a mais limpa.
> 
> MAX TX RATE - MCS1 ou MCS2 pois para 3 megas creio que seja suficiente essas taxas. Além do que quanto mais aumenta o MCS mais sensibilidade você PERDE.


Valeu meu amigo, mais se tratando de Bullet eu não conseguiria colocar em somente N.
porque ela vem por default Mista e não consigo mudar essa configuração.


Sera que tem algum firmware desse aparelho que me permite alteração dessas opções ?

----------

